
The Wisdom and Magic of Strings - robconery
http://blog.wekeroad.com/code/are-friends-immutable
======
sk5t
What an uninformative article. Couldn't it all be summarized by saying,
"Scrupulous replacement of special string values by enums is no proof of
completeness and correctness"? Who was making the counter argument in the
first place?

